# Attacked by bearded dragon



## Alyssa_1998 (Sep 23, 2020)

Baby tortoise I got handed to me.It was attacked be bearded dragon then stopped eating...I told them stop and I'll be over to get it.


----------



## Alyssa_1998 (Sep 23, 2020)

He was with some people that really did not know how to care for her/ him. I’m not getting it in the right temp and regular soaks. I do a baby food soak and it’s getting energy from it but I don’t see it eating. Now from not using its mouth to eat its starting to get cracked...need some new detectors as I can’t find a vet in my area for reptiles..


----------



## Tom (Sep 23, 2020)

Here is the current and correct care info. Getting the tortoise into the right conditions will greatly help things:





For Those Who Have a Young Sulcata...


Over and over I type up and answer diet questions and try to get people feeding the right stuff, but I find that the "norm" is grocery store food. Grocery store food is expensive, a hassle to obtain, and very low on the list of what is best for sulcatas. These tortoises are GRASS eaters. From...




tortoiseforum.org





Get it warmed up and hydrated, and the appetite will probably come back.


----------



## Alyssa_1998 (Sep 23, 2020)

OK I’m not even sure if it’s the kind there saying it is and should I be worried about the attack with a bearded dragon?


----------



## method89 (Sep 23, 2020)

looks like a yellow foot to me.


----------



## method89 (Sep 23, 2020)

Redfoot Tortoise Care Sheet


NOTE: I do not keep redfoots, and I only have one tortoise in total. With this in mind, remember that I am in no way an expert, and this should not be used as cold hard proof of how to raise a redfoot. I used information from great keepers on this forum to put everything together. This care...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2020)

ALYSSA: THIS IS A HATCHLING GOPHER TORTOISE AND IT IS ILLEGAL FOR YOU TO HAVE IT. FIND A REPTILE RESCUE AND TURN IT IN!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 23, 2020)

That's a Gopher Tortoise, highly illegal to own.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 23, 2020)

You should turn in the idiots that took it from the wild then let it get attacked by a bearded dragon.


----------



## Alyssa_1998 (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you all, we’ll try and figure out the next step...


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 23, 2020)

Alyssa_1998 said:


> Thank you all, we’ll try and figure out the next step...


Contact FWC, your local herpetological society, or a rescue that deals with reptiles, and let them know that you think you wound up with a gopher tortoise. Make sure you let them know about the bearded dragon.

DON'T just release it. There are some diseases transmissible between different types of reptiles, such as bearded dragons and tortoises. Gopher tortoise populations can be particularly susceptible to diseases introduced via released individuals.


----------



## method89 (Sep 23, 2020)

method89 said:


> looks like a yellow foot to me.


But it's not.


----------



## nightoff (Sep 25, 2020)

Florida Wildlife Commission FWC 888-483-4681 has an amnesty program where you can surrender any unwanted or illegal animal. I can’t remember the name of the man who runs the program but leave a message and explain you have a animal to surrender under the amnesty program and you shouldn’t have a problem. My sister has dealt with the program.


----------



## mastershake (Sep 25, 2020)

where are you in florida?


----------

